# New taters and peas



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Just busted a killer dinner of new taters & gravy sugar ann peas and a hot pone of cornbread. First fresh outa the garden. Those poor folks eaten microwave this evening.  Lord this can't be beat. Still have two more gal. of peas, looks like i,am gona haveta do this again soon, don't know if i can take it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome! Looks like will have the same meal 'only next week!'


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

These are bonus peas, the seed was around 15 yr,s old. Found them and raked 4 row,s outa the mud in the corner of the garden. I thought they would not even come up. Got lucky. I still have 3 row,s 30 ft, long blooming hard now of good seed. The taters were an early plant to, just a 4 ft, row. My large patch has just started blooming now to. It is good to have an early mess of something. I do love my kentucky dirt. :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Our trees are just startin' to sprout leaves. There isn't anything edible growing around here unless you count the dandylions that are sitting pretty in my backyard!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I knew that there was a later season the more north ya are, but did not know it was that much of a lag. How long is ya growing season up there.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Well - next weekend I can start planting tomatoes. My rubarb is looking real nice right now with a inch of snow covering it (last weekend I was thinking of cutting a couple of stalks to make a pie - it is snowing right now).

Flowering plants (pretty stuff) can go into the ground next weekend as well. Chances of snow become slim in June and July, but we have had snow every single month of the year (summer months not enough to stick to the ground, but, enough that you can tell it is snow falling).

The farmers already have the wheat (and similar growings) in the ground - we have a hybrid wheat that is very hardy and grows well in our climate.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Do ya choose a cooler climate tomato and other crop,s with shorter harvest times. I know i Alaska the 6 months of day light thing grows, some huge thing,s but i,am assuming they are cooler climate crops. Curious because the global warming thing ( if a fact ) does not mean bananas in KY. I think it will be the other way, much cooler temps. I,am stocking the seed bank with stuff that grows in cooler temps. with shorter growing season,s, some of it anyway.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

We can grow lots of food around here, even without using a greenhouse to make it all grow, BUT, we cannot grow things like citrius fruits (too cold most of the time), cannot grow bananas and similar tropical fruits.

We do have a great growing season, but, it isn't "year round" like you have in the southern states. Many from the deep-south talk about growing "winter" produce - those would be our summer foods.

Pumpkin, squash, tomatoes, carrots, peas, lettuce, etc all grow very nicely around here, and, some areas of Canada grow nicer than other areas based on ground-soil and "normal" weather patterns. Wildmist used to live 4hrs drive further north of where we are now and she had amazing gardens producing abundant harvests.

If you want to learn more about the kinds of gardening, search on some of "northern" cities in Canada and compare with with some of the "southern" cities in Canada. You will find most of the growth in "southern" parts of Canada are very similar to the growth in "northern" USA.

My weather patterns here in Calgary and that of Montana, Idaho, Washington are exactly the same, the average temperatures are very similar and the land itself is very similar. The weather doesn't care about borders. :flower:

You can drive from Spokane, WA to Kelowna, BC and see the exact same soil-type and plants growing.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I,am not that far enough south to do the year round thang. Last frost around mid to the end april. I have seen snow in may here. You are right about the weather and border,s. Our first frost can come as early mid october. We do have a mid alantic growing season, kinda sometimes we end up more north and vice versa, We have around 180 growing days here. Very lucky we are.


----------

